# Going to a Park for the First Time; Any Pointers?



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

HuskyBlue said:


> Right, so I'm feeling comfortable enough to go to a park for the first time--I've been using an ordinary, local hill so far--this Saturday. Before I head out, though, I was wondering if you guys could give a snowboarding noob some pointers for their first park experience.
> 
> I'm still working on stopping properly, which pretty much means coming to a complete stop without any part of my body touching the powder - my go-to move to stop is simply wiping out :laugh:
> 
> ...


Honestly my suggestion is just watch other riders and get a feel for it. Learn basic park manners (don't stand in landings, don't cut off other riders etc).

Oh and definitely know that if it's a beginner park, there will be a lot of people doing things wrong (eg - a lot of people will be dropping in too low to even clear half the jumps and boxes, this is very common in beginner level parks), so don't just blindly follow what everyone else is doing.

To me it sounds like you're not ready to hit park yet (if you're still scared of chairlifts, working on stopping still and don't have turns mastered, then you simply aren't ready for park), but there's no reason you can't ride through, not hit anything and just check out the park and get more used to what the features are and how they work (but make sure you don't get in the way or run into landing zones/cut people off).

Park isn't something to be scared of doing, it's just one of the next steps in progression after you've got got the basics mastered and want to step things up a little.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

If you have trouble stopping then you are not ready for the park.

It's like telling someone to do calculus when they can't do addition.

Learn the basics then progress.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was afraid from Jed's post till I got to the middle of it. 

As a newer rider and beginner park rider myself and based solely on your description. I would not even venture into the park if you are still working on basic control. 
Since it is the beginner park other riders could come off a feature or crash or something and you could be to close or in the wrong place at wrong time and you could crash into them or they into you. 
Truly feel you need to work on the basics before you even venture to view those types of runs.

Our hill is small and our parks are mostly green type runs with features. I have seen many dads bring little skiers under 5 still "pizza" riding down the entire hill to ride over the landings of the park jumps. As you guess many bad things have happened. Fathers then get angry, basically the point is they aren't ready to be there yet. 

Build up some more skill and confidence then take a run through the park to watch and see what it is about. When your ready for park give it a try it is a blast. 
Just be save there buddy, don't want to see a "slam section" report of newbie rider messed up in the park ....


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree with everyone who says you are not ready. I was watching my older sons make some runs through the park on our last trip. I made sure I was off to the side and out of the way. While waiting I saw a noob ride through a section that was 3 jumps/ramps in a row. He was going so slow that he couldn't get up the face and had to unstrap and walk up each ramp and then strap back in. He got yelled at a couple of times for messing up other riders approach. Learn to walk before you run, you'll get there. Good luck.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

start by taking the little jumps on the side of the green runs. should be enough of a challenge to keep your mind off the park


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

sounds like you're REALLY, REALLY not ready for the park and if your "go to" move to stop is wiping out and you're" not in complete control of where u want to go", then you have a LONG way to go before you even think about the park. basically the park is for people that just cruising is just way too easy and boring, that they need something more.

all the etiquette that "Jed" posted is great! beginner parks are not the place to learn etiquette, most of the people there have no clue there there even is park etiquette. if you ever do dare to even cruise down a park trail, PLEASE, PLEASE be aware of everyone around you because in the park, the person in front doesn't necessarily have the right of way.

stay out of the park until you're linking turns without having to thinking about it, be comfortable some flat ground tricks.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

HuskyBlue said:


> I'm still working on stopping properly, which pretty much means coming to a complete stop without any part of my body touching the powder - my go-to move to stop is simply wiping out :laugh:
> 
> Turning is "okay," I suppose: I'm not in _complete_ control of where I want to go, but I can generally point my nose in the right direction.
> 
> Kinda nervous about the lift because I have never ridden one. (Huh... I've jumped out of a perfectly-good airplane but haven't ridden a chair lift :dunno



Ya...

Don't go in the park. You'll either hurt yourself, or someone else. 

Just work on getting better at snowboarding (read: turning and stopping) before deciding to venture into the park.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I can carve for days and snowplow yet I am scared of park. :blink:
It will be my 2015 season's priority.


----------



## HuskyBlue (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for your help. If you guys feel that I'm not ready, then I'll agree and wait for another time to hit up my local park


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

HuskyBlue said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your help. If you guys feel that I'm not ready, then I'll agree and wait for another time to hit up my local park


That's good. Take it from another beginner, who also wants to get into park riding. Wait until you're ready. I know it's tempting to hit the park now and see how you do, but it's best not to overdue it. It's better to work on your skills, than get hurt and have to sit out a while.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

yea...please, please don't be one of those people who everyone wonders why the hell is that person in the park.....there are enough of those people already


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

HuskyBlue said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your help. If you guys feel that I'm not ready, then I'll agree and wait for another time to hit up my local park


Sensible move, i have been hitting parks for about 4 years now, but i hit a brick wall with my level, just can't move past it...

I did 2 years before i started hitting them though, but i started at 38 and have bones that break easily, so parks scare me, but i still enjoy them, gonna try some more difficult stuff tomorrow, and see where it gets me... Hehe


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

One of my pet peeves. Even on the beginner park, it does not mean that it is meant for absolute beginner snowboarders/skiers. I am usually alternating between the beginner and medium park lines, even though i am already progressing to 360s and other tricks (often the differences are fairly large, and towards the end of the day i dont want to risk slamming big due to muscle fatigue). 

I dont mind waiting behind people who are just getting started with jumps, falling due to lack of experience or technique on their takeoff, but when people wipe out before they even reach the jump (because they cant turn/speed check) i get annoyed. You will *never* land a jump until you can be fairly well balanced on your board coming into it, and comfortable with the speed that you will need to clear it.

Get the basics down on the normal slopes. I have not been to one ski resort that doesnt have at least some sort of natural jumps or features to practice jumping. They might even have a wave feature which you should be comfortable doing little hops on.


----------



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

HuskyBlue said:


> Right, so I'm feeling comfortable enough to go to a park for the first time--I've been using an ordinary, local hill so far--this Saturday. Before I head out, though, I was wondering if you guys could give a snowboarding noob some pointers for their first park experience.
> 
> I'm still working on stopping properly, which pretty much means coming to a complete stop without any part of my body touching the powder - my go-to move to stop is simply wiping out :laugh:
> 
> ...


Alright so if you're not able to stop properly that's when you should take a step back and keep practicing. I myself, went into the park after only 2 days of snowboarding, but I caught on pretty fast. 
Before you go into the park, you should have these skills-
-Ability to start and stop easily 
-you should be able to link turns (meaning toe to heel side movements)
-be able to speed check (ie, slow yourself down)
-be able to actually go down a blue run without falling.-
-be able to carve for short periods without falling on ur face
-not brake after you gain speed every time! I struggled with this when I was on my seconds day of snowboarding, I would be afraid of speed so I would brake after two or three linked turns. Don't do this! You need to be able to link turns and not brake because youre afraid of speed. Contrary to popular belief, speed is not always a bad thing. 
Now, you haven't ridden a chair lift yet? You need to practice riding a chairlift other than the one up to the terrain park because stopping the lift is going to get you nothing but ridicule. (If you fall getting off the lift, they stop it... usually)
Have you done anything in the park yet? If not, start on low to the ground boxes. Do 50/50's then try boardslides. Once you've got this'd down, go to a little 5 or 10 ft jump and just do a straight air. Once you land it (and it will take time), get out of the park. That's where you need to practice switch riding. Start riding switch early on. Have anymore question? I'll look back at this post to see if you need more help


----------



## HuskyBlue (Mar 20, 2014)

I went to my local hill again today, and I find that I'm actually not bad at all in determining where I want to go - I can lean on my toe side and heel side to turn, but my turns are super inclined yet.

I tried stopping today and did decent, I think. Perhaps it was because the snow was more on the wet side than powdery side, but I was able to stop myself without falling down! However, I do have an issue where I will do a heel side stop and then my board continues to rotate until I riding goofy. (I ride regular normally.)

How can I keep my board from doing a 180 on me when I stop?

Thanks, everyone, for being awesome!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I think the best thing you could possibly do right about now, is take a proper lesson, it will correct the issues you are having, build your confidence, make you a better rider and actually probably save you some bruises...

The outcome will be a more enjoyable experience with snowboarding...!!!

There are guys on here that have been boarding for years, and they will tell you the same, they will also tell you that some of them STILL have lessons... 

Trust me, it will be the best thing you could do...


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

HuskyBlue said:


> I went to my local hill again today, and I find that I'm actually not bad at all in determining where I want to go - I can lean on my toe side and heel side to turn, but my turns are super inclined yet.
> 
> I tried stopping today and did decent, I think. Perhaps it was because the snow was more on the wet side than powdery side, but I was able to stop myself without falling down! However, I do have an issue where I will do a heel side stop and then my board continues to rotate until I riding goofy. (I ride regular normally.)
> 
> ...


As already mentioned, lessons will help you a TON here. I have some beginner turning and stopping videos that are stickied at the top of this forum (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti.../132250-beginner-snowboard-video-lessons.html), but even if you watch those I'd still recommend lessons as well.

Right now is when you'll benefit the most from lessons and the small upfront cost of a lesson now will shave weeks to months off your learning curve later (and also make sure you limit the amount of bad habits you pick up).


----------



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

HuskyBlue said:


> How can I keep my board from doing a 180 on me when I stop?
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for being awesome!


To stop from doing a 180 while stopping, you have to really stick your edge into the ground. Remember, always travel on one edge of the board whether it is heel or toe side edge. Never go flat. I suspect when you stop, you go flat and slide out of place.
A random but important thing to do, though its hard when you're just starting out, really go aggressive with your switches from edge to edge. Even if you're going nice and slow, if you're flat on the ground for longer than even something as small as 5 seconds, you're going to fall.


----------



## HuskyBlue (Mar 20, 2014)

ListenUp said:


> To stop from doing a 180 while stopping, you have to really stick your edge into the ground. Remember, always travel on one edge of the board whether it is heel or toe side edge. Never go flat. I suspect when you stop, you go flat and slide out of place.
> A random but important thing to do, though its hard when you're just starting out, really go aggressive with your switches from edge to edge. Even if you're going nice and slow, if you're flat on the ground for longer than even something as small as 5 seconds, you're going to fall.


I've been working on this, trying to consistently link turns and not stay straight. I have a ways to go in getting used to this, but I think I'm getting better. I think my issue with not pushing my edge into the ground is a slight fear of face planting; I know I shouldn't worry though


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

HuskyBlue said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your help. If you guys feel that I'm not ready, then I'll agree and wait for another time to hit up my local park


When you do go for the first time, get some extra padding. It's not fun landing hard on your ass on a box/rail. The worst is when you taco on a rail and land hard on your ribs.


----------



## HuskyBlue (Mar 20, 2014)

snowman55 said:


> When you do go for the first time, get some extra padding. It's not fun landing hard on your ass on a box/rail. The worst is when you taco on a rail and land hard on your ribs.


Yes, I've been thinking about getting some snowboard pants for the extra padding. I'll probably invest in some soon. I did, however, buy wrist guards and a helmet as soon as possible for safety


----------

